# Five Brothers



## Guest

I just got set up with five brothers. They seem like a good company to do work for. Please share some of your experiances with them. Good and bad. Thanks


----------



## JenkinsHB

use the search button


----------



## Guest

havent had ne problems with them,paid in full everytime no kickbacks and plenty of work for last year and half.Alot of ppl complain bout them but i got nothin complain bout


----------



## mtmtnman

wildnwonderful said:


> havent had ne problems with them,paid in full everytime no kickbacks and plenty of work for last year and half.Alot of ppl complain bout them but i got nothin complain bout


You will spend hours bidding everything under the sun and get MAYBE 10% of your bids approved. The always want "RESPONSE" to work orders when all they would have to do is read what you uploaded for an answer. They pit contractors against each other. (BPWY will chime in on this) Zephyr (upload site) sucks. You will get final convey inspections for $20 bucks net but need 75-100 photos that all have to be labeled and uploaded. You can mass label them in your file folder and upload them but that takes time as well. I have had properties that i had final convey inspections every month for over a year with them!!! Core-Logic, BAC, Cyprexx, Infomart Ect you get one PTC and your done. They USED to be great to work for but the last year has really sucked.


----------



## Guest

So far ive gotten 65% of bids, not bad my opinion...as for pics b4 during and after as with nebody


----------



## Guest

Nother good thing for me is im only contractor within 200 miles that works for them so its me or nobody


----------



## mtmtnman

wildnwonderful said:


> Nother good thing for me is im only contractor within 200 miles that works for them so its me or nobody



You'll find your NOT the only game in town. I'm more remote than you with a hell of a lot less population and there are at least 3 contractors in a 200 mile radius. I narrowed my coverage down to just my county as i got sick of loosing $$$$ driving 100 miles each way for a final conveyance inspection for $20. They BEG me on a weekly basis to cover old areas i used to cover but when i bring up extra compensation to cover fuel they forget about me quick............


----------



## Guest

i always get xtra goin out my coverage area at least 75 and no [email protected]#& 18 dollar insp. either plus trip charge i get more than 18.If they give me ne wos they are always payin more than joe blow or i say NO....They bought the wife a new exterra and me a new truck this year off what we have made...so i must have 1 hell of a rep!!!to keep busy just for them and get paid good...You just got to do your job right and flawless and timely manner and they will be good to you


----------



## thanohano44

wildnwonderful said:


> i always get xtra goin out my coverage area at least 75 and no [email protected]#& 18 dollar insp. either plus trip charge i get more than 18.If they give me ne wos they are always payin more than joe blow or i say NO....They bought the wife a new exterra and me a new truck this year off what we have made...so i must have 1 hell of a rep!!!to keep busy just for them and get paid good...You just got to do your job right and flawless and timely manner and they will be good to you


I've had a great time doing work for 5 Bros. it's been tough at times but we have discussed and worked out those differences. Everyone has a different experience. 

I hate doing Safeguard stuff but some here love it. I loved FAS for many years until recently.


----------



## mtmtnman

wildnwonderful said:


> i always get xtra goin out my coverage area at least 75 and no [email protected]#& 18 dollar insp. either plus trip charge i get more than 18.If they give me ne wos they are always payin more than joe blow or i say NO....They bought the wife a new exterra and me a new truck this year off what we have made...so i must have 1 hell of a rep!!!to keep busy just for them and get paid good...You just got to do your job right and flawless and timely manner and they will be good to you


I have asked OVER AND OVER for trip charges and they won't budge. I figure 50 cents a mile is not unreasonable out of my coverage area.

Part of my problem with them is i won't leave myself open to ANY liability. They sent me out to check on a roof leak a while back. It's winter and all is frozen. I caught hell as i told them i could neither confirm nor deny the roof was leaking as there was snow on the roof. If i said it wasn't leaking and they sent an inspector out during a warm spell and it really was, I'm screwed. If i said it was and i show no proof, I'm screwed. What's a guy supposed to do?

As far as quality of our work, last month we where #1 out of 268 vendors for Fannie Mae and we have been in the top 5 for 16 months. I do know what i am doing in this business...........


----------



## Guest

just recenly quit sg and not regrettin it either they were becoming a real pain..as for fas they have called but im just not interested lol


----------



## BPWY

wildnwonderful said:


> You just got to do your job right and flawless and timely manner and they will be good to you








Yeah, sure.


Keep telling yourself that.


They were a great company for me..................... one day the honeymoon was over and they turned into a nightmare.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Yeah, sure.
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> 
> They were a great company for me..................... one day the honeymoon was over and they turned into a nightmare.



I was hoping you would tell the story about how the other contractor for them tried to screw you...........


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> You will spend hours bidding everything under the sun and get MAYBE 10% of your bids approved. The always want "RESPONSE" to work orders when all they would have to do is read what you uploaded for an answer. They pit contractors against each other. (BPWY will chime in on this) Zephyr (upload site) sucks. You will get final convey inspections for $20 bucks net but need 75-100 photos that all have to be labeled and uploaded. You can mass label them in your file folder and upload them but that takes time as well. I have had properties that i had final convey inspections every month for over a year with them!!! Core-Logic, BAC, Cyprexx, Infomart Ect you get one PTC and your done. They USED to be great to work for but the last year has really sucked.


What does BAC and PTC stand for ?
Thank you.


----------



## mtmtnman

Latbro said:


> What does BAC and PTC stand for ?
> Thank you.


Ban of America Corp. Prepare to convey.........


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I was hoping you would tell the story about how the other contractor for them tried to screw you...........






I'm working, maybe I'll do it tonight.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Ban of America Corp. Prepare to convey.........


Thank you sir. That brought me back to light.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I was hoping you would tell the story about how the other contractor for them tried to screw you...........






Its around here some where in the archives. 
Do a search for it. 
Heres a thread on them.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/who-does-business-five-brothers-106297/


Basically the siblings allowed another contractor to straight up lie about my work and steal any of the personals left behind that might have had a slight value to them either as scrap or yard sale. 
I had plenty of pics showing that he had took the stuff, kicked a door OUT of the house to make work for himself and proving that he lied about my work. It was a remote mountain property that took nearly a full day of my time to go out and prove that the guy lied about me. 
They paid a $25 trip charge after lying and telling me they'd pay a $75 trip charge so that at least it'd cover my fuel expenses.
The axx clown they replaced me with was a horrible hack and yet..... I was the one they chose to get rid of.... go figure.

I wouldn't walk across the street to spit on them if they were on fire.
They are just as crooked and worthless as any of the service companies out there.
If you are working for them.......... be warned. Wear a cast iron chastity belt, at some point you'll need it.


----------



## thanohano44

bpwy said:


> its around here some where in the archives.
> Do a search for it.
> Heres a thread on them.
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/who-does-business-five-brothers-106297/
> 
> basically the siblings allowed another contractor to straight up lie about my work and steal any of the personals left behind that might have had a slight value to them either as scrap or yard sale.
> I had plenty of pics showing that he had took the stuff, kicked a door out of the house to make work for himself and proving that he lied about my work. It was a remote mountain property that took nearly a full day of my time to go out and prove that the guy lied about me.
> They paid a $25 trip charge after lying and telling me they'd pay a $75 trip charge so that at least it'd cover my fuel expenses.
> The axx clown they replaced me with was a horrible hack and yet..... I was the one they chose to get rid of.... Go figure.
> 
> I wouldn't walk across the street to spit on them if they were on fire.
> They are just as crooked and worthless as any of the service companies out there.
> If you are working for them.......... Be warned. Wear a cast iron chastity belt, at some point you'll need it.


fng


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> fng








Me???????????? or the hack they allowed to screw me?



If I'm supposed to be the FNG then why did they pay me over $20,000 worth of work before banging my right up the tail pipe?


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Me???????????? or the hack they allowed to screw me?
> 
> If I'm supposed to be the FNG then why did they pay me over $20,000 worth of work before banging my right up the tail pipe?


FNG is the term you used the last time you told us the story. I use the FNG in a lot of my notes when describing hack work. Lol. I know you're not the FNG cuz your old. Jk


----------



## BPWY

Yeah, old comes with its privileges........... like NOT being an FNG. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## HollandPPC

Well my summary of this forum is simple. There are 80% users that are hacks or soon to be hacks looking for a way in. Then there are the 20% who have been around, know their stuff, and don't talk out their ass. I will not mention names but I know where I stand.


----------



## Guest

Thank for the feedback.


----------



## Guest

One thing to remember with 5 bros is make sure u add 20% on top of a bid, I had to learn the hard way and turned in a bid with them and got paid 2o% less due to their cut. Every other company adds their cut on top of my bid. Lost close to $200 on that one.


----------



## BPWY

daniel8675 said:


> One thing to remember with 5 bros is make sure u add 20% on top of a bid, I had to learn the hard way and turned in a bid with them and got paid 2o% less due to their cut. Every other company adds their cut on top of my bid. Lost close to $200 on that one.






Once you get in with other companies you'll find that the same holds true with all of them.

You have to figure their markup on the front end. Because they'll all do the discount to you.
Count on it unless they tell you other wise. Then verify.


----------



## Guest

i dont remember any1 asking for your summary....


----------



## HollandPPC

wildnwonderful said:


> i dont remember any1 asking for your summary....


Do you use words like "any1" when you submit bids and email your clients? Best of luck to you though.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

HollandPPC said:


> Do you use words like "any1" when you submit bids and email your clients? Best of luck to you though.


Text lingo is poor etiquette.


----------



## HollandPPC

TNTSERVICES said:


> Text lingo is poor etiquette.


Agreed.


----------



## GTX63

I've found 5B to be easier to tolerate than SG. The callbacks are fewer, the invoice reductions are less. I swear Bernie Madoff ran FAS.



M R 2 snakes would be considered "pre" text lingo wouldn't it?


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> I've found 5B to be easier to tolerate than SG. The callbacks are fewer, the invoice reductions are less. I swear Bernie Madoff ran FAS.
> 
> M R 2 snakes would be considered "pre" text lingo wouldn't it?


I've found call backs are due to a few things. Some we can control and some we cannot. 

Things we can control:

1) Missing photos. 
2) incomplete documentation by contractor. 
3) missed line items to complete work order. 
4) poor documentation/incomplete bids. 
5) local/state/federal laws do not jive with clients preferred way of completing work order. (disconnecting water meters for example). 

Things we cannot control:

1) Clients rep overlooked a photo. 
2) rep not reading all of contractors recaps/bids. 
3) client forgot to include a few items on the work order. 
4) change in policy that was not communicated to vendor by client. 
5) client not being aware of local/state/federal laws/guidelines regarding work. 
6) previous hack/FNG/contractor reported phantom damages that aren't even there. 

Sometimes you need to teach them and bring them onto the right page. I've had some real lazy ones who wouldn't research the state laws and asked him to send it over to them to back up our claim. They now don't question me.


----------



## thanohano44

thanohano44 said:


> I've found call backs are due to a few things. Some we can control and some we cannot.
> 
> Things we can control:
> 
> 1) Missing photos.
> 2) incomplete documentation by contractor.
> 3) missed line items to complete work order.
> 4) poor documentation/incomplete bids.
> 5) local/state/federal laws do not jive with clients preferred way of completing work order. (disconnecting water meters for example).
> 
> Things we cannot control:
> 
> 1) Clients rep overlooked a photo.
> 2) rep not reading all of contractors recaps/bids.
> 3) client forgot to include a few items on the work order.
> 4) change in policy that was not communicated to vendor by client.
> 5) client not being aware of local/state/federal laws/guidelines regarding work.
> 6) previous hack/FNG/contractor reported phantom damages that aren't even there.
> 
> Sometimes you need to teach them and bring them onto the right page. I've had some real lazy ones who wouldn't research the state laws and asked him to send it over to them to back up our claim. They now don't question me.


Dang iPhone, they asked me/us to send over documentation of state/local laws to back up my claim.


----------



## GTX63

We learned the cost of doing business with these companies back when profit margins were much higher. I would not want to learn those lessons in today's market.


----------



## reoguys

*New with FB ... any comments*

New with Five Bros ... seems like a lot to learn ... has it been worth it to y'all? Worked well with Cyprexx for 5 years until recently ... FAS not worth the headache. Anyone have heads up on Five Bros? Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Cyprexx keeps the large volume contractors happy , the smaller guys like us(me) get the leftovers which come with fat layer of bull manure on top of it.


----------



## BPWY

reoguys said:


> New with Five Bros ... seems like a lot to learn ... Anyone have heads up on Five Bros? Thanks!







Yes you do have a lot to learn. Have you read nothing thats been posted?
Use the search feature, it'll bring enlightenment to your heart.
Whether or not you choose to head the info........ nothing we can do about that.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Yes you do have a lot to learn. Have you read nothing thats been posted?
> Use the search feature, it'll bring enlightenment to your heart.
> Whether or not you choose to head the info........ nothing we can do about that.


Paul, maybe he drives a white GM truck.


----------



## BPWY

Lol..............


----------



## Guest

After repeated request for us to send in photos and documentation that were already submited. LABELING EVERYTHING, what a PITA.
Also, the blatant disrepect that a particular manager at the time showed for contractors was amazing. We parted ways.

They also like trying to get things done for free.

GET EVERYTHING in writing. If not, it'll come back to bite you in the arse. They would sometimes get mad at me when I requested they put things in writing. I wouldn't do it prior to receiving it in writing.

These Nationals are getting desperate, that big bright cloud that they see on the horizon, is a mushroom cloud, not a happy cloud.

Change is a comin' folks, change is a comin'.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> You will spend hours bidding everything under the sun and get MAYBE 10% of your bids approved. The always want "RESPONSE" to work orders when all they would have to do is read what you uploaded for an answer. They pit contractors against each other. (BPWY will chime in on this) Zephyr (upload site) sucks. You will get final convey inspections for $20 bucks net but need 75-100 photos that all have to be labeled and uploaded. You can mass label them in your file folder and upload them but that takes time as well. I have had properties that i had final convey inspections every month for over a year with them!!! Core-Logic, BAC, Cyprexx, Infomart Ect you get one PTC and your done. They USED to be great to work for but the last year has really sucked.


I get approved for about for 70% of my bids, but at a reduced amount (there cost estamator)

I like Zephyr systems, beats filling out paperwork ,scanning it and uploading on MARS.

All in all a good company to work for.


----------

